# To the Beach = Double Century



## tturbotom (May 8, 2008)

Long distance, one day ride from Hazleton, Pa to Rehoboth Beach, Delaware. The ride is 212 miles. Will need to have at least 2 other people confirmed for this ride to take place. This will be a no one left behind event. This will likely be an unsupported ride. We will have to stage a vehicle in Rehoboth Beach the day prior, unless other arrangements are made. Check out To the Beach for more details. The route is scenic and mostly on back roads. Message me or reply here if you have any questions.


----------

